# ILR Document Checklist



## lalchicy (Mar 25, 2012)

First of all thank you so much for your help already in this. I can't believe this is happening already, but I'm so excited for it to be somewhat over. 

Anywho, this is what I have for my ILR so far. Just to give you a little insight, I'm doing the premium service and we're still living with my inlaws, but we've bought a house, we're just not living there yet as we're still trying to get all the woodchip and polystyrene down (SO ANNOYING!! :yell I'm not sure if I need more but please let me know if I do. I'm going in about two weeks time. :fingerscrossed:

*SET(M) form filled out*.

*Identification*
4 x Passports (3 of mine (one current, 2 old), 1 of my husband's)
2 x Passport Photos for Me
1 x Passport Photo for husband
1 x Marriage Certificates (One for copy, one for us)
1 x ILR Payment reciept
1 x ILR Email Confirmation
1 x Life in the UK Pass Notification Sheet

*Employment/Funds*
7 x Pay stubs for last 7 months (mine)
7 x Pay stubs for last 7 months (husband's)
2 x Employment Contracts (mine; I've had two jobs)
2 x Statement of Employment (mine)
1 x P60 (mine)
1 x P45 (mine)
15+ Bank Statements (which I'm hoping can be interchanged for cohabitation proof as well)
6+ Bank Statements (Husband)

*Proof of Cohabitation*
Previously mentioned Bank Statements
Letters from NHS for both of us
National Insurance Letter for me
Credit Car docs
Letter from Mother and Father in Law to state that we are still living with them and have agreed to let us stay there while we fix up our house.
Mortgage payment notification
Letter signed from each of us stating our relationship
Might include some photos as well? Not sure if that's overkill.

*Photocopies of Everything...*

From what I've read on here, they will simply take our docs and separate them between copies and originals so I was thinking I'd just keep them in order by type with maybe some paper clips to separate them and put them in two separate folders; one for copies, one for originals.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

About your financials, do you need both your and your husband's job to meet the requirement? If not, just submit the one that will. As you are under the old rules, you only need to have £113.70 left a week after paying rent and council tax, which I presume is nil (unless you are contributing something to your in-laws). 
Yes, just keep the documents and copies in two distinct piles. You normally just hand them over and they put into a big plastic folder and seal them.


----------



## lalchicy (Mar 25, 2012)

Hmmm... good point.  But yea, I guess if that's the only notes, I'm alright!  Thank goodness! Thank you so much again Joppa!


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

lalchicy said:


> Hmmm... good point.  But yea, I guess if that's the only notes, I'm alright!  Thank goodness! Thank you so much again Joppa!


Hiya! Since your Inlaws pay for house and council tax, do you just have them write a letter stating this? Or do you also need copy of there passport and the bills proving this (mot stage statement and council bill) 

My inlaws also pay so I didn't know if I needed a copy of there passports and the bills themselves to show that they are paying.


----------



## lalchicy (Mar 25, 2012)

ddang said:


> Hiya! Since your Inlaws pay for house and council tax, do you just have them write a letter stating this? Or do you also need copy of there passport and the bills proving this (mot stage statement and council bill)
> 
> My inlaws also pay so I didn't know if I needed a copy of there passports and the bills themselves to show that they are paying.


I guess it would depend on what visa you're going for and who's sponsoring you? I only need my husband's passport as I'm on a spousal visa. I don't need to have my in laws' passports. The mods should be able to answer this better than me though.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

lalchicy said:


> I guess it would depend on what visa you're going for and who's sponsoring you? I only need my husband's passport as I'm on a spousal visa. I don't need to have my in laws' passports. The mods should be able to answer this better than me though.


Yeah I'm applying for spouse visa ILR as well.

I know when we originally applied for the spouse visa 2 yrs ago my inlaws were paying for the house also so they wrote a letter explaining, and included a copy of their passport and the bills. (Since my husband is the sponsor I realise it's just him they need evidence of but I wasn't sure about the housing part)

I don't think it was needed so that's why I ask for ILR.


----------

